# Faut-il éteindre son modem adsl ?



## zazou44 (24 Novembre 2003)

J'ai tendance à laisser allumé mon modem adsl H24, même quand mon mac est éteint (la nuit par ex) : est-ce raisonnable ? Faut-il l'éteindre pour l'économiser ?


----------



## azerty (24 Novembre 2003)

effectivement, à quoi ça sert si le mac est éteint ? (comme chauffage d'appoint, peut-être ?)


----------



## MarcMame (24 Novembre 2003)

Les seules économies que tu feras sont celles sur ta facture d'EDF et de dormir sur tes 2 oreilles si ce problème existentiel te ronge....


----------



## myckmack (24 Novembre 2003)

zazou44 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tendance à laisser allumé mon modem adsl H24, même quand mon mac est éteint (la nuit par ex) : est-ce raisonnable ? Faut-il l'éteindre pour l'économiser ?


Les fabriquants de modems te disent qu'ils sont construits (les modems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour fonctioner 24 h / 24. Pour ma part, j'éteins quand-même mon routeur/modem (ainsi que mon iMac d'ailleurs) une fois pas semaine.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2003)

Chez moi, tout est branché sur un interrupteur général (modem, Airport) et j'éteins tout pendant la nuit. Sauf l'iMac, qui est branché à part et qui reste en veille.

On avait parlé récemment des ces «problèmes» d'économies.


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Novembre 2003)

Lorsque FT était venu m'installer l'ADSL (il y a quelques années), le technicien m'avait plutôt déconseillé d'éteindre le modem (un alcatel Speed Touch) hors grandes périodes d'inutilisation. Il me semble avoir relu par la suite ce conseil (dans la doc du modem ? Sur Macadsl ? je ne sais plus trop ...).
Pour les autres modem, je ne sais pas.
Quant à ma facture d'électricité, EDF m'a confirmé que c'était plutôt dû à mon chauffage.


----------

